# Your friendly VapeCon reporter



## Vaper Rising (16/4/15)

I am beyond chuffed to be able to announce that I'll be covering VapeCon for the international Vape Magazine. Anyone driving up to Joeys from CT? Although the exposure is fabulous (for us all), the bucks are not that earth-shattering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

That's fantastic news! 

Hopefully some captonians plan to (or now starts planning to) come down and you all can share the cost to make it a bit more manageable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/4/15)

if you need a place to kip , my door is open I will kick my daughter out of her room  

....just kidding , but this is great news I am sure the Vapetownians will come together and make a plan ....


----------



## Vaper Rising (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> That's fantastic news!
> 
> Hopefully some captonians plan to (or now starts planning to) come down and you all can share the cost to make it a bit more manageable



You mean come up? 

Ja, looking forward to hooking up with an enthusiastic team. Maybe we can club together for a bus?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Great news @Vaper Rising

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Vaper Rising said:


> You mean come up?
> 
> Ja, looking forward to hooking up with an enthusiastic team. Maybe we can club together for a bus?



Yes of course...up, because we live in the clouds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (16/4/15)

Bus ? Bus ??!!! Sho you okes want to invade ? but ja good idea , hectic drive though we did that for a trip to one buds wedding in George .... 16 hours , LOTS of stops and a flat tyre ... but what a journey .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Yes of course...up, because we live in the clouds



Nice one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising (16/4/15)

Daniel said:


> Bus ? Bus ??!!! Sho you okes want to invade ? but ja good idea , hectic drive though we did that for a trip to one buds wedding in George .... 16 hours , LOTS of stops and a flat tyre ... but what a journey .....



Brace yourselves, the Capey 'kydaars' are coming! (I hope.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

